# What is the worst injury you've ever had?



## Chrisinmd (Nov 11, 2020)

What is the worst injury you've ever had?

I hurt my back at a tire place I worked at picking up a tire. Got a herniated disk. Hurt like hell. Had to have back surgery. Not fun


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 11, 2020)

I took a knife to an eye when I was 17. Not a fun night.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 11, 2020)

I dunno...I've had a lot of injuries

Stabbed a pocket knife through the palm of my hand cutting carpet out of a boat in 10th grade...it hurt but I was more afraid of getting fired since it was my first day on the job.

Had an offensive tackle roll on the back of my knee and sprain it in 11th grade.  It was the 2nd to the last play of the game.  Didn't tell the coach...the next day it was so swollen my knee was the widest part of my leg..

Cut my thigh with a chain saw in college...didn't even feel it due to it happening so fast.

After getting married...Cut a finger to the bone with a band saw.....hurt so bad I puked.  When I think about the feel of the teeth of the band scraping the bone it still makes me shudder.

The worst had to be a curve ball thrown by my son that bounced off the plate and hit me in the left testicle......pretty sure I thought I was going to die.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry CB, not laughing at you pain, but that last one was funny.


----------



## CB Jones (Nov 11, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Sorry CB, not laughing at you pain, but that last one was funny.



No problem.....took me at least 15 minutes before I could walk.  Spent the evening with a bag of ice on the boys while my wife and son had a good laugh.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 11, 2020)

I've got more permanent injuries..but the most in the moment pain is similar to CB's. Slapshot to the nuts playing street hockey with some friends on a travel league who needed practice (I was the goalie sans cup).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 11, 2020)

I've been lucky. My worst injuries were probably my dislocated big toe (which eventually led to the surgery I had a year or two ago), a broken tibia from an altercation with a spider, and a piece of angle iron shoved about 1" into my leg. None left much lasting damage, other than the toe. Some other dislocations along the way (including both ends of a collar bone, at different times), and some sprains bruises and cuts, but those were about as bad as it got, in spite of much MA, rock climbing, soccer, etc.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Nov 12, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> I took a knife to an eye when I was 17. Not a fun night.



Sorry you went through that.  I bet there is a good story about that fight.  Care to tell?  Still have sight in that eye?


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 12, 2020)

How are you framing this OP? While training/competing or in life? It would be very beneficial to clarify. 
I have had broken ribs on 4 different occasions competing. Fingers and toes and more soft tissue injuries than I want to remember. Been knocked out twice; once in class once while competing at the 87 nationals. Dislocated my right thumb I don't know how many times, and I am left handed, go figure. Dislocated shoulder once. Three knee surgeries from competition injuries.

I ruptured the lowest disc in my back falling on a slick rock in a creek. Waited 2 month before getting it fixed. That was uncomfortable. 
I lost count of bone breaks but somewhere in the 30's. 
I have 5 plates on my noggin and now down to 5 plates on my right leg/foot. Blead out, heart stopped twice. Nine ribs and sternum broken. That was a pretty bad day. Yada, yada, yada. I could keep going but really do not want to. This stuff gets personal for some people.


----------



## granfire (Nov 12, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I've been lucky. My worst injuries were probably my dislocated big toe (which eventually led to the surgery I had a year or two ago), a broken tibia from an altercation with a spider, and a piece of angle iron shoved about 1" into my leg. None left much lasting damage, other than the toe. Some other dislocations along the way (including both ends of a collar bone, at different times), and some sprains bruises and cuts, but those were about as bad as it got, in spite of much MA, rock climbing, soccer, etc.


what kind of spider were you dealing with?!


the worst? 
no more than nicks and dings compared....
fell off a horse one time, smack on my back. Nothing was broken but for a few days and it didn't really hurt, but for a few days I could not sit the trot without making funny wheezing noises. Completely involuntary.

And I strained some ribs (short ones) by running into a sidekick. Twice. within a few months. You'd think I would learn.

But the worst I got hurt was when I nearly cut my fingertip off with a craft device that held a razor blade.
I sliced a good part of my fingernail off my left middle finger (fun showing it to people). 
Sometimes it tingles a little after all these years: I was maybe 2 when it happened. Got two butt whippings from my mom for it! One after she had bandaged me up, the other a few days later, when she took the bandage off and I cried because the gauze was stuck on the wound and it hurt. 

Knock on wood - nothing else stands out. 
Oh, a concussion, from falling off playground equipment. One of those 'The good lord punishes the little sins immediately'  type of deals: On the way home from school I walked with a friend and we made a b-line through an apartment complex to check out their playground. I slipped off a log assembly and hit the back of my head.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Nov 12, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> How are you framing this OP? While training/competing or in life? It would be very beneficial to clarify.



I was thinking of injuries in life in general when I posted the question.  But training injuries work as well


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> Sorry you went through that.  I bet there is a good story about that fight.  Care to tell?  Still have sight in that eye?



Short version: Got mugged. Screwed up the block. Can't see out of a prosthetic.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 12, 2020)

granfire said:


> what kind of spider were you dealing with?!


Ninja spider. Read the post: injury catalog? Why do we do what we do....


----------



## Buka (Nov 12, 2020)

Got hit by a car riding my bike in the sixth grade. That sucked.

As for training injuries, the worst - was whatever I was dealing with at that particular time. Spent a few nights in the hospital on several occasions. Mostly from competitions.

Ship happens.


----------



## BrendanF (Nov 21, 2020)

Broke my nose a few times.  Broke all fingers on both hands (australian rules football; neither thumb though) - broke my hand in a couple places ('boxer's fractures') - broke my pelvis in a couple places, both forearms, right wrist shattered and now held together by plates and a big screw.  Put my left foot through a window and severed the achilles..  I guess those are the worst I've had.


----------



## JP3 (Nov 21, 2020)

Martial arts 42 years now and the worse injuries I had from  that training are: broken nose, separated elbow, dislocated fingers, knee sprains, busted toes and a torn rhomboid muscle in my back. That last sucked the most and took the longest to "heal." Still bugs me from time to time. Also had t to have bone spurs buzzed by scope out of my left shoulder... received via Judo practice I expect. Didn't hurt much, but did require surgical correction.

Got hurt much worse playing basketball... the so-called "non-contact" sport. Whatever. Fractured sternum (from the ball, not somebody's elbow), separated shoulder from having legs taken out while up around the rim, and tore all the outside ligaments in my left ankle at the same time, same instant. PrdadaboPop! The ankle can still bug me.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 21, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> What is the worst injury you've ever had?
> 
> I hurt my back at a tire place I worked at picking up a tire. Got a herniated disk. Hurt like hell. Had to have back surgery. Not fun


Shattered the bones in my forearm in half learning to skateboard. Needed an operation and had metal rods inserted to keep my forearm straight while it recovered. My vision literally went red and white from the pain.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 21, 2020)

JP3 said:


> Martial arts 42 years now and the worse injuries I had from  that training are: broken nose, separated elbow, dislocated fingers, knee sprains, busted toes and a torn rhomboid muscle in my back. That last sucked the most and took the longest to "heal." Still bugs me from time to time. Also had t to have bone spurs buzzed by scope out of my left shoulder... received via Judo practice I expect. Didn't hurt much, but did require surgical correction.
> 
> Got hurt much worse playing basketball... the so-called "non-contact" sport. Whatever. Fractured sternum (from the ball, not somebody's elbow), separated shoulder from having legs taken out while up around the rim, and tore all the outside ligaments in my left ankle at the same time, same instant. PrdadaboPop! The ankle can still bug me.


WOW I've never heard of so.meone having torn their rhomboid muscle! Must have been a really firm pull and the shoulder blade being yanked forward or something... ouch


----------



## JP3 (Nov 22, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> WOW I've never heard of so.meone having torn their rhomboid muscle! Must have been a really firm pull and the shoulder blade being yanked forward or something... ouch


Freakish thing, you got that right. Judo class, working on "opening (or turning) the turtle," y'll probably know the drill, was working with this bad-assery 3rd dan who probably should have ranked up higher thant hat who was trying to explain to a bunch of dummies, me included that it IS possible to use the throws of judo while kneeling, though some of the modifications "look weird" and stop being... properly-named, I guess I'd call it.

  Long story short, he exploded into a shoulder throw with me on his back cross-body, he having my left arm as his drag point. Up, over ba-Whump! I felt it in my back instantly. a Very strange direction to fall... I was completely unprepared for it and probably committed the biginner error of tightening up. That'll get ya every time.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 22, 2020)

JP3 said:


> Freakish thing, you got that right. Judo class, working on "opening (or turning) the turtle," y'll probably know the drill, was working with this bad-assery 3rd dan who probably should have ranked up higher thant hat who was trying to explain to a bunch of dummies, me included that it IS possible to use the throws of judo while kneeling, though some of the modifications "look weird" and stop being... properly-named, I guess I'd call it.
> 
> Long story short, he exploded into a shoulder throw with me on his back cross-body, he having my left arm as his drag point. Up, over ba-Whump! I felt it in my back instantly. a Very strange direction to fall... I was completely unprepared for it and probably committed the biginner error of tightening up. That'll get ya every time.



Youch... yeah that'll get ya!


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 27, 2020)

Haven't had too many serious injuries...

Partially tore an ankle ligament doing a skateboard trick (a pop shove-it in case you were wondering) down a 4 or 5 stair when I was about 14 or 15 years old.

Also partially tore an ankle ligament by rolling my ankle bad in a point sparring tournament couple of years ago.

Still dealing with chronic pelvic pain but that's more of an accumulated "injury".

Ah and badly sprained intercostal (rib) muscles during my 4th kyu grading. Probably from a knee to the ribs I think. That one was painful and took AGES to heal...


----------



## JP3 (Dec 5, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah and badly sprained intercostal (rib) muscles during my 4th kyu grading. Probably from a knee to the ribs I think. That one was painful and took AGES to heal...


Bet you learned that lesson... MUCH better to "no be there" when a knee strike is inbound...ouch...


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 5, 2020)

JP3 said:


> Bet you learned that lesson... MUCH better to "no be there" when a knee strike is inbound...ouch...


Haha yep, although it was incredibly difficult as I was seeing stars all around me at that point, so my vision was not all there! XD


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Nothing compared to you guys, but I ran so hard into a glass door that I got a pretty serious concussion. I went to the hospital and stayed there for some time. The problem was, my roommate had some sort of rare disease (I forgot what it was called) and it affected my nerves which sent sharp bursts of pain through my body once in several minutes (for the next week). OUCCCHHHHHHH.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 18, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Short version: Got mugged. Screwed up the block. Can't see out of a prosthetic.


My uncle went through something similar. He went to a bar with his girlfriend and on the way back a bunch of muggers beat him up so hard that he had amnesia. He thankfully recovered though.


----------

